# Hawthorne All American by Chicago



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 6, 2018)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/antique-hawthorn-tank-bicycle/6448591938.html

It's a start to a hard to find Hawthorne. Looks like the two speed is long gone and replaced with some Jc Higgins parts. I was going to pursue this one but it seems a bit high on price. It might clean up some but I'm thinking it's going to be rough when done. I think the red bike in the back is for sale also but I'm not sure what it is...  It does have a pie crust guard on it.

Good luck if you go after it....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2018)

@mrg


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm just fair warning you guys this dude is a nut job. @Junkman Bob drove an hr  over to this dudes apt and wouldn't answer his phone. About 5 months ago I drove 3 hrs for this dude to stand me up. Stay away from this clown. But hey I'm sure he would love to hear what you guys say. Here's his number


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 6, 2018)

He calls himself David, knows nothing about bicycles.  If it's pre 1980 he wants outrageous money.  He's a metal scrapper that occasionally finds vintage bikes.   Long story short he's a nut job.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 6, 2018)

Here’s the latest listing. Spend an hour messaging with him last night. Price changed 3 Times up down back up higher a real nut job


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up guys it's always good to find these things out. I would have had to travel about five hours one way to make a deal. I would have been very pist if I got a no show. 

Thanks


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

spomalley86 said:


> He calls himself David, knows nothing about bicycles.  If it's pre 1980 he wants outrageous money.  He's a metal scrapper that occasionally finds vintage bikes.   Long story short he's a nut job.



This guy is a total POS . He has no consideration for anyone and has no respect for the hobby ...I drove an hour and called 10 times and drove around apt complex that Has the characteristics of an unsafe area ...I found what I believe was his apt balcony in which bikes were located and lights when on and off ...weird person ....use caution ...aint worth a bike to deal with this POS....He truly gives a bad name to JUNKMEN


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys it's always good to find these things out. I would have had to travel about five hours one way to make a deal. I would have been very pist if I got a no show.
> 
> Thanks



Oh .. hes a no show ...I drove an hr and back an hour plus 1/2 hour waiting ....POS


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2018)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> View attachment 734497 https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/antique-hawthorn-tank-bicycle/6448591938.html
> 
> It's a start to a hard to find Hawthorne. Looks like the two speed is long gone and replaced with some Jc Higgins parts. I was going to pursue this one but it seems a bit high on price. It might clean up some but I'm thinking it's going to be rough when done. I think the red bike in the back is for sale also but I'm not sure what it is...  It does have a pie crust guard on it.
> 
> Good luck if you go after it....



This guy took apart a JC Higgins including wheels and other misc and tried to sell me the Higgins frame as well for 300 ....warning don't get stood up by this guy ...Hes a pos


----------

